# poor little sick bird



## Opie (Dec 24, 2018)

My 6 year old budgie, Opie, contracted, the vet told me, a respiratory infection. He was to be in an aquarium-type hospital room with no perch, a heating pad underneath, the room at 85º and on antibiotics for 2 weeks. I've done all this and he seems to be getting worse. He's actually now holding his wings out a little. To me, as a birder, this means he's too hot. Please help, it's the weekend here and I'm not sure when I can have him seen again.
Evy


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree that it does sound like he's trying to cool off. Try reducing the temperature of the heating pad and see if that helps.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree he is too hot if he is holding his wings away from his body.
When a bird is sick they will often times spend much of their energy trying to stay warm, that is why you will sometimes see a sick bird puff up, they are trying to retain body heat but too hot is not good either. You say he is in an aquarium type room, do you mean he is in something that is closed on 4 sides, where is the ventilation on the top? Does the heating pad cover the entire bottom, if so you may want to try moving it so it only covers half, that way the bird can move off of the heated part if he feels too warm.


----------



## Spangled Lady (Jan 14, 2019)

One time one of my budgies was in avian hospital the vet told me the temp in the hospital cage was 90 degrees. I thought that was hot but I know sick birds should be warm. What is the temp your bird is normally used to?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Holding his wings away from his body is definitely letting you know he's currently too hot. 
Please reduce the setting of the heating pad and move it so it is just on one side of the bottom of the cage as recommended by PoukieBear and Cody respectively.
Be sure to call your vet on Monday to let him/her know the current situation with Opie.

Best wishes for your little one to have a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------



## Opie (Dec 24, 2018)

PoukieBear said:


> I agree that it does sound like he's trying to cool off. Try reducing the temperature of the heating pad and see if that helps.


heating pad is at the lowest setting, but I moved it half way out as suggested by others. Thanks!



Cody said:


> I agree he is too hot if he is holding his wings away from his body.
> When a bird is sick they will often times spend much of their energy trying to stay warm, that is why you will sometimes see a sick bird puff up, they are trying to retain body heat but too hot is not good either. You say he is in an aquarium type room, do you mean he is in something that is closed on 4 sides, where is the ventilation on the top? Does the heating pad cover the entire bottom, if so you may want to try moving it so it only covers half, that way the bird can move off of the heated part if he feels too warm.


Thank you! I'll move the heating pad right away. Good idea.



Cody said:


> I agree he is too hot if he is holding his wings away from his body.
> When a bird is sick they will often times spend much of their energy trying to stay warm, that is why you will sometimes see a sick bird puff up, they are trying to retain body heat but too hot is not good either. You say he is in an aquarium type room, do you mean he is in something that is closed on 4 sides, where is the ventilation on the top? Does the heating pad cover the entire bottom, if so you may want to try moving it so it only covers half, that way the bird can move off of the heated part if he feels too warm.


I have a screen over the top, but between the heating pad, keeping the room at 85º I thought he might be too hot. I moved the heating pad to half the aquarium. Hope it helps.


----------



## Opie (Dec 24, 2018)

Opie is used to a room that's between 70 and 80.We're in New England but I heat this room more than the others. 90º seems really hot! The vet is open at 9 ET and I'll call.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to update us on your little fellow's condition.
Sending lots of prayers and healing energy for Opie to have a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------



## Opie (Dec 24, 2018)

*Opie stable*

Opie is stable. He still seems to be breathing too hard, but he's a little better. Thank you for all your feedback. It's nice to have an online support system.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You and Opie are in my prayers ray: 

I hope he feels better soon :fingerx:


----------

